# Yamaha HTR 5590 specs questions



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

This is the content of an emial from Yamaha Canada quoting answers from Yamaha Japan regarding the HTR 5590.

Can someone help me understand what the answers to question 2 and 4 mean?
When building a subwoofer and simulating the response curve would I enter the high pass crossover specs from the reciever as the lowpass specs on WINISD for the sub? :dontknow:

I could just get the reply from YCJ for your question.
1) With the speakers set to “small” is the crossover fixed at 90Hz ?
Yes, it is fixed 90Hz.

2) The low-pass filter on the HTR5590 what is the dB/octave? 
-18dB/Octave

3) Does the receiver roll off anything lower then 10 Hz? 
No. it does not roll off lower than 10Hz by digital processing. ( by analog processing ….??? ) 

4) The high pass filter? What is the dB/Octave? 
-12dB/Octave


----------

